# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  -quit-cancel-close-exit

## eni_

Pashe qe keto kater fjale nuk ishin sugjeruar nga anetaret e Forumit dhe mendova se do ishte mire ti perkthenim, pasi perkthimi i tyre ne gjuhen shqipe mund te haste dhe fjale paksa te ngjashme. Per veten time nuk e di se si do e beja dallimin e njeres nga tjetra ne Shqip. Shpresoj ti gjehet nje rruge  :buzeqeshje: 

--eni

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Quit-Ndalo
Cancel-Anullo
Close-Mbyll
Exit-Dil
Them se keshtu...

----------


## Apollyon

Quit-Ndalo
Cancel-Anulloje
Close-Mbyll
Exit-Dalje

----------


## rolling

Quit-Ndalo- kur je duke bere nje veprim(si instalim) dhe deshiron ta ndalesh atehere vepron me quit
Cancel-Anulloje- kur ke haput nje dritare te re per te bere nje ndyshim, vepron me cancel 
Close-Mbyll,Exit-Dalje- jane pothuajse te nejeta

----------


## Qyfyre

Quit dhe Ndalo sikur nuk kanë të njëjtin kuptim. Quit është Ndalo + Dalje si të thuash, pra të largohesh nga ajo që je duke bërë që përfshin edhe ndalimin në të njëjtën kohë.

----------

